# Team telekom



## bentley07 (Oct 1, 2008)

*Team Telekom*

Hi guys,

I recently aquired an MX Leader team telekom frame.. 
Not sure which year, but im guessing 1994/1995?

Does anyone knows what groupset were used by the team on that particular year?

I couldn't stand Looking at the frame hanging on the wall, so for now I've build it with modern components (dura ace and zipp)

I'd like to rebuild it with period correct components.. Can anyone help with more info on the frame? Maybe some pictures from that year if you guys have any?

Thanks a lot!

Regards,
Roland


----------



## dbh (Oct 15, 2008)

I believe 8spd record.


----------



## texbike (Oct 21, 2004)

Wow! Sharp bike! It looks like a 1995 or 1996 bike based off of the round seat stays and the way the stays attach to the SIDE of the seattube. Earlier Telekom MX Leaders that I have seen (including one that I own) have had the flattened, MAX stays attached to the BACK of the seat tube. 

Your bike looks extremely sharp with the modern drivetrain. However, if you want period correct, you'll need a Campagnolo Record 8 speed groupset and it will probably be one of the later groups with dual-pivot brakes, later crankset, and shifters/derailleurs that say "Titanium" on them.

Good luck with the project. The MX Leaders are great bikes and the Telekom paint looks fantastic on them.

Texbike


----------



## zacolnago (Feb 15, 2006)

I can't believe I'm actually saying this but it looks really good the way it is now. Must be an awesome ride.


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

I'd leave it as is. You've done a smashing good job with it and you have the best of both worlds.


----------



## bentley07 (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks for the reply guys!

Yes it rides great; stiffer compared to my SLX tube merckx.. 

Here's some more pictures:


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

vroom vroom


----------



## HigherGround (Mar 3, 2005)

Looks great! Is it a 53 cm?


----------



## bentley07 (Oct 1, 2008)

HigherGround said:


> Looks great! Is it a 53 cm?


Thanks! Its a 51cm c-t..


----------

